# Alvin and the Chipmunks real-life/animated movie



## Gambitz (Jul 30, 2007)

*Alvin and the Chipmunks real-life/animated movie*



Trailer: Wild N Out Red Man Wild Style

Plot: Dont know much about the plot all i know is that it comes out before christmas of this year.


----------



## ninhoic (Jul 30, 2007)

I hate to say this, because Jason Lee is awesome, but he needs to stop doing all these big screen adaptations of old cartoons and the chipmunks look really strange when they are actually the size of chipmunks.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 31, 2007)

pass..........


----------



## pet (Jul 31, 2007)

ew -_-;;;;


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 31, 2007)

wow, looks great, can't wait to see i....


----------



## Nice Gai (Aug 1, 2007)

umm WTF? I give TMNT props and Transformers but this looks funky and weird. I will have to agree. I would have loved to see them animated as their show sizes and interact with people. This seems weird maybe they will tell us how they got mutated or evolved into their humans forms. I even remember their mom/grandma being just as big as they are as well.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 1, 2007)

wait, what? chipumunks? lol
well, my friend with the loli sister will probably watch this...


----------



## Hatsumomo (Aug 1, 2007)

I just want a hoooooolahoooooooop 

I thought the Garfield live-action movie was bad, they were so cheap they didn't even animate the dog.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2007)

^no point in animating the dog since it didn't talk anyway

whats cheap is they took away alvin's hat

i want them to make a freakazoid movie


----------



## Vasp (Aug 1, 2007)

I watched the trailer and I can't lie, a part of me died inside.


----------



## Batman (Aug 2, 2007)

It's gonna be another garfield.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 2, 2007)

I think the movie is horrible enough for anyone to hang themselves....


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 2, 2007)

They need to stop messing with my childhood memories.


----------



## Metsuki (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah. The animation looks a little off in this piece. I'd still see it though. I have a soft spot for those little tykes.


----------



## Colbert (Aug 9, 2007)

I made this in response: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CssQx_tl9c0*


----------



## Instant Karma (Aug 9, 2007)

When i saw that poster in the theater i did a double take.


I'm not keen on the possibility of watching it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 9, 2007)

*remembers Garfield*

*involuntarily shudders*


----------



## Morwain (Aug 12, 2007)

Scary just plain scary they freaked me out as a kid with those squeaky voices no way am I gonna relive that....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 13, 2007)

Huh..weird, kind of curious about it, but I won't be getting use to how they look anytime soon. I hope the singing's at least as adorable as always. Weird to seem them small though.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 13, 2007)

I swear to God, if they even try to touch Topcat, I'm gonna have to bust a cap in their asses.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 13, 2007)

Topcat is too much of a BOWSS to be in a kids movie.


----------



## KazeTsukai (Aug 13, 2007)

ughh...is all i have to say
and i watched the trailer without sound >.<  i can already tell it's terrible


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 1, 2007)

I guesse I'll be downloading this one for my nephews...


----------



## Highwind (Sep 1, 2007)

Hooray for Hollywood ruining my childhood!


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2007)

Garfield sucked.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 1, 2007)

*finally watches trailer*

My god....I known about this for a while now, but that trailer made it look even worse.

I think I need a cigarette.


----------



## HellsingX7 (Sep 1, 2007)

hahahahahaha...i saw the trailer in theaters, and the guy in front of me screamed out "What the f*** was that piece of S***!"
Why does Hollywood feel the need to make a movie out of every show from my childhood?


----------

